# Where do ya'll purchase your SW fish



## Darkside (Sep 14, 2009)

Say I'm looking for something specific that isn't common in the SW hobby, maybe something that comes in as bycatch only. What are my best options in the GTA?


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

If you're looking for something specific, you'd be best served asking LFS owners what comes in on their supplier's lists - getting to know your LFS managers/owners will definitely find you some interesting things


----------



## Darkside (Sep 14, 2009)

I'm looking for some specific damselfish and my LFS aren't really all that great for SW. I guess I can ask around at Aquatic Kingdom and BA's.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Well, I'm getting a few fish from Harold at Menagerie - they can get some pretty neat stuff in


----------



## Darkside (Sep 14, 2009)

I'll give Harold a call, I'm looking to do some damsels in a brackish setup.


----------



## Cypher (Apr 15, 2006)

Forget B.A.'s stuff from there is questionable partly due to their sources, partly due to stores themselves and how they keep their fish.

Try Sea-u-marine and Menagerie for sure.


----------



## Darkside (Sep 14, 2009)

Thanks for the info guys I'll give it a shot.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Cypher said:


> Forget B.A.'s stuff from there is questionable partly due to their sources, partly due to stores themselves and how they keep their fish.


I have a fish from BA's - you just have to know what you're looking for and how to care for it


----------



## Darkside (Sep 14, 2009)

Essentially I'm looking for 3 species of brown/blackish damsels that I can put in a low salinity environment long term. I can check the BA and AK bycatch but I'm not sure if I'll be able to order what I want from them. I've had BA marine fish for 10 years without incident.


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

Ask Jensen down at ReefRaft too, he might be able to help you out.


----------



## Reef_Aquatica (Apr 3, 2009)

Darkside said:


> Essentially I'm looking for 3 species of brown/blackish damsels that I can put in a low salinity environment long term. I can check the BA and AK bycatch but I'm not sure if I'll be able to order what I want from them. I've had BA marine fish for 10 years without incident.


Actually you can put alot of the SW fish in hyposalinity long term, of course it also depends on the salinity level. Most marine fish can live in hyposalinity down to 1.009 for extended period, but make sure you measure it with a calibrated refractometer (not those hydrometer).

Of course, I will not recommend you to put some expensive angelfish under this condition.

For very specialize damsel you have to ask around, JOHN @ NAFB gets the ~MOST~ variety of fish imported in around in Toronto. (Does not mean I endorse keeping all of them for aquarium) The first thing to research is the collection area of these then it gets easier.


----------

